# اخبار حركة تمرد



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2013)

*"تمرد": سنمنع مرسى من دخول القصر إذا جمعنا أكثر من 15 مليون توقيع

الأربعاء، 15 مايو 2013 - 21:26






 تمرد 
كتب عبد الوهاب الجندى




أكد محمد عبد العزيز، مؤسس بحركة "تمرد"، على التعاون المشترك للحملة وكافة  القوى الوطنية فى مصر، قائلاً: ما تسعى إليه الحملة هو الالتفاف الشعبى  لسحب الثقة من الرئيس مرسى.

وأوضح عبد العزيز خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "من جديد" التى تقدمه  الإعلامية شريهان أبو الحسن على قناة "اون تى فى "، أن الأرقام التى جمعتها  الحملة سنعلن عنها فى وقتها بعد حصر دقيق لها، مشيرا إلى أن الأرقام تخطت  الـ2 مليون توقيع، مشيرا إلى تواجد العديد من المتطوعين للحملة فى كل أنحاء  الجمهورية.

وأضاف معظم مقرات جبهة الإنقاذ وبعض الأحزاب مفتوحة لنا لجمع الاستمارات والاجتماعات للحركة فى كل محافظات الجمهورية.

ولفت عن أن الحملة تقوم بحصر التوقيعات طبقاً لقاعدة البيانات الخاصة بالرقم القومى.

وأشار إلى أن الحملة ستلجأ إلى القضاء فى حالة تجميع أكثر من 15 مليون توقيع لإسقاط مرسى ومنعه من دخول القصر.

اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2013)

*آثار الحكيم توقع استمارة «تمرد» على الهواء.. وتؤكد: مرسي يجهز لحل المحكمة الدستورية















05/15/2013 - 21:26

​**كتب محمود كارم​**وقعت  الفنانة آثار الحكيم على استمارة "تمرد" للمطالبة بسحب الثقة من الرئيس  محمد مرسي وذلك على الهواء مباشرة، واعتبرت ذلك نوعا من أنواع حرية الرأي  نظرا لضرورة إجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة، وذلك بسبب رفضها لوجود أي رئيس  ينتمي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين في الحكم نظرا لخطورة ذلك على مصر لأن  الرئيس أعلن انتماءه للجماعة التي لها كيان عالمي بالخارج.​**وشددت  آثار خلال لقائها ببرنامج "في الميدان" على قناة "التحرير"، على أن مرسي  لن يستطيع أن يكون رئيسا لكل المصريين، مطالبة بتغيير إسم الحركة إلى إسم  آخر "إيجابي".​**وأوضحت  وجود نية مبيتة لدى الرئيس لحل المحكمة الدستورية وعدم احترام الدستور  والوقوف ضد القضاء وهذا ما ظهر من رفضه لإذاعة حلف اليمين أمام المحكمة  الدستورية.​**وأضافت  آثار أن حقيقة الرئيس قد انكشفت في يوم 21 نوفمبر بعد إصداره للإعلان  الدستوري الديكتاتوري وأنه صاحب السلطة التشريعية والتنفيذية، مشيرة إلى أن  الرئيس تعامل مع مصر على أنها عزبة لتمكين الإخوان.​*


----------



## grges monir (15 مايو 2013)

موضوع ملهوش لازمة
لن يفيد فى شىء
راىء شخصى


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

*

مسحت المشاركة يا عبود

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2013)

*أمسحوا المشاركة اللى فوق منى  دى
ياعمنا فوق للى بتكتبه 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=Arial ! important]"تمرد" بالغربية تغزو المناطق الشعبية والعمالية وتجمع 340 ألف توقيع​​​​*​​
*​*
* تواصل حملة "تمرد" بمحافظة الغربية جهودها داخل شوارع وميادين المحافظة  وتغزو المناطق الشعبية والمكتظة بالحرفيين والعمال، لجمع أكبر عدد من  التوقيعات لسحب الثقة من الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية، والتي بلغت نحو  340 ألف توقيع حتى أمس. يقول أحمد الجمال، مسؤول الحركة بطنطا، أن حملة  تمرد بالمحافظة قامت بغزو المناطق الشعبية والمكتظة بالحرفيين والعمال  كمنطقة تل الحداديين وسوق السباعي بمدينة طنطا أمس، ولاقت ترحيبا وسعادة  بالغة من قبل أهالي تلك المناطق، واصفين الحملة بأنها تتحدث بلسان الشعب  الرافض لنظام الإخوان، وأشاروا إلى أن الحملة ستنجح حقا وتحقق أهدافها إذا  التزم كل من وقع عليها وشاركوا في المليونيات لإسقاط النظام والمقرر أن  تخرج في 30 يونيو المقبل، مبينا أن الحملة نجحت في جمع ما يقرب من 340 ألف  توقيع منذ بدأ تدشينها على مستوى المحافظة وهذا يرجع للإقبال الكبير من قبل  المواطنين الذين يقمون بالتوقيع على استمارات الحملة. وأشار إلى أن محافظة  الغربية من أكثر المحافظات التي أثبتت فيها الحملة نجاحها بشكل كبير وكان  هو المنتظر من المحافظة التي رفضت النظام الإخواني في انتخابات الرئاسة  والاستفتاء. وأضاف حسام يسري، عضو بحملة تمرد بطنطا، أن الحملة لاقت ترحيبا  من المواطنين المارين في الشوارع والميادين، فأعضاء الحركة بطنطا نجحوا في  جمع نحو 2000 توقيع بالأمس فقط، قائلا "هذا يزيد التفاؤل لدى أفراد الحملة  لمواصلة جهودها وبدء حملة طرق الأبواب والنزول للقرى والنجوع حتى تكون  هناك فرصة للحديث مع المواطنين وحثهم على المشاركة في الاحتجاجات المقبلة  ضد سياسة العبث التي يتبعها مرسي وجماعة الإخوان. وأوضح أن حملة تمرد شعبية  وكانت كالحجر الذي سقط في بركة مياه ساكنة ليحركها، وهي الآن في حالة  الثورة.​*
*​*
* المصدر : الوطن​*[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2013)

* 
* 

* ''سلفيو كوستا'' تنضم لحملة ''تمرد'' *



*



* *                حملة تمرد    *

* 5/16/2013 12:05:00 PM*
*كتبت - سحر عزام:*
*أعلنت حركة ''سلفيو كوستا'' دعم وتأييد حركة  تمرد الهادفة لجمع توقيعات لسحب الثقة من الرئيس محمد مرسي، مؤكدة وقوفها  ودعمها لحركة تمرد خلال الأيام القادمة.*
*وقالت الحملة عبر صفحتها على  فيسبوك اليوم الخميس '' تعلن حركة سلفيو كوستا تأييدها لحملة ''تمرد''  وسنعمل في الأيام القادمة على دعم الحملة، اعتراضك لوحده مش كفاية تمرد''
*


​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2013)

*"شفيق" يوقع على استمارة "تمرد" ويؤكد:"غير كاف"*

*  الخميس، 16 مايو  2013 - 17:54*
*





                             صورة الاستمارة التى وقعها الفريق أحمد شفيق* 
*كتب رامى نوار*
*

* 
*حصل "اليوم السابع" على صورة الاستمارة التى وقعها الفريق أحمد  شفيق، المرشح الرئاسى السابق ورئيس الوزراء الأسبق، لسحب الثقة من الدكتور  محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، والمعروفة إعلامياً بـ"استمارة حركة تمرد" وذلك  مساء اليوم الخميس.
* *
وقال "شفيق"، عقب توقيعه على استمارة سحب الثقة: "أثق فى أن هذه الوثيقة لن  تؤدى وحدها إلى ترك الإخوان المسلمين السلطة، ولكننى أثق تماماً فى أن  توقيع الملايين من أبناء مصر، سوف يؤكد للعالم بأسره، أن إصرار الفراعنة  على التخلص من الجماعة، هو إصرار لا تردد فيه ولا رجوع عنه".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2013)

* الإخوان: لن نجمع توقيعات للرئيس وتمرد وتجرد بدعة ومشهد عبثى*

*  الخميس، 16 مايو  2013 - 18:08*
*





                             أحمد عارف المتحدث الرسمى باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين* 
*

* 
*نفى الدكتور أحمد عارف، المتحدث الرسمى باسم جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، أن تقوم الجماعة بجمع توقيعات تأييد للرئيس محمد مرسى ردا على  حركة تمرد، معربا عن أسفه من وصول المجتمع المصرى بعراقته إلى هذا الحد فى  التفكير السياسى.

وأضاف عارف، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه لا يؤيد حركة تجرد التى  قام بها عاصم عبد الماجد عضو مجلس شورى الجماعة الإسلامية التى تؤيد الرئيس  مرسى، مؤكدا أن من فعل تلك البدع من مؤيد أو معارض سيذكر له التاريخ هذا  المشهد العبثى، وأن الدولة المصرية العريقة دولة المؤسسات أكبر من كل تلك  البدع.ش
**اليوم السابع*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2013)

*"تمرد": موعدنا 30 يونيو.. انتخابات رئاسية أو محاصرة "الاتحادية"*


*  الجمعة، 17 مايو  2013 - 15:52*

*





                             يحيى القزاز* 

*كتب- محمد كامل*

*

* 
*قال يحيى القزاز، القيادى بحركة كفاية وأحد مؤسسى حركة "تمرد"، إن  الشعب سيقوم بمحاصرة قصر الاتحادية فى 30 يونيو إذا لم يستجب الرئيس مرسى  لمطالب الشارع المصرى لانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.
* *
وأكد القزاز، فى مداخلة هاتفية لفضائية"الجزيرة مباشر مصر"، أن ميليشات  جماعة الإخوان هى التى تصنع العنف، مضيفا "ولن ترهبنا"، لافتا إلى أن  التيارات الوطنية هى التى تقوم بمظاهرات سلمية لتحرير الوطن من غاصبيه من  الجماعات الطائفية– حسب قوله.
* *
وأشار القيادى بحركة كفاية، إلى أن حملة تمرد أحدثت أصداء كبيرة تؤكد  انتشارها فى الشارع، مخاطبا المذيع على فضائية الجزيرة مباشر مصر قائلا:  "إذا كنت تعتبرها صدى إعلامى فقط، فثورة25 يناير كان يقال عليها نفس  الكلام".*
*اليوم السابع*


​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 مايو 2013)

*                             تمرد تتوغل فى المنوفية والإخوان يمزقون لهم الأوراق*




*حملة تمرد                         *

*                                                                                    - أحمد عبد السميع                         * 
*                         نشر:                         18/5/2013 1:04 م                          – تحديث                         18/5/2013 1:04 م                      *
*منسق الحملة بالمنوفية : الإخوان يحاولون تشويه الحملة وإيقافها فى المنوفية*
*حملة تمرد تنتشر بشكل غير متوقع فى المنوفية وتجد إقبالا شديدا من  البسطاء والفلاحين الذين أكدوا كرههم للنظام الحاكم وسوء المعيشة فى عهده.*
*محمد أبو ستيت منسق الحملة بالمنوفية أكد أن الحملة تلقى ترحابا شديدا  من الأهالى كما حدث أمس فى شبرا خلفون والذى أشار إلى وجود مضايقات إخوانية  لأعضاء الحملة منها سب أعضاء الحملة وتمزيق الاستمارات.*
*وأضاف أبو ستيت أن كل شخص يحمل بطاقة له الحق فى التوقيع على الإستمارة  وأن محاولات الإخوان لتشوية الحملة لم ولن يحدث والشارع لم يعد يثق فيهم ،  مثلما حدث وحاولوا ان يوقفوا الحملة فى المنوفية بدعوى أن الحملة ترفض  توقيعات المنوفية بإعتبارها معقل الفلول ، حيث أوضح أبو ستيت أن المنوفية  ليست فلول ومن الممكن أن يكون أهلها من أكثر المحافظات التى تفهم سياسة  .ولكن التجاوب الشديد مع الحملة فى المنوفية يثير قلقهم وذعرهم ويحاولون  إيقاف الحملة وتشويهها .*
*محمد  البنا منسق عام ائتلاف شباب تلا وعضو حملة تمرد أشار إلى سعى  الحملة الى اعادة هيكلة للحملة وانشاء هيكل تنظيمى متكامل يضم الاحزاب  والحركات الثورية والعمل على اشراكهم بشكل مباشرة فى العمل المتواصل  بالشارع من اجل المطالبة بالحقوق ليس فقط فى حملة تمرد وانما من التواجد  المستمر ، وذلك من خلال يوم تنسيقى لجميع الاعضاء بالحملة الاثنين المقبل .*
*وأضاف البنا  أنه سيكون هناك اعلان لعدد التوقيعات التى تم جمعها بعد   ان تخطت ربع مليون توقيع حتى الان بخلاف العديد من الاماكن التى لم يتم  حصرها حتى الان لافتا إلى ان الهدف من اعادة الهيكلة وانشاء مكتب سياسي  يمكنة التواصل الفعلى على ارض الواقع بشكل مستمر مستعينا بخبرات الاحزاب  والقوى السياسية فى الشارع من اجل لم الشمل وتقوية اصر الترابط بين الاحزاب  والحركات من اجل توحيد الاهداف والوصول الى الاهداف التى قامت الثورة من  اجلها .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 مايو 2013)

*صباحى يدعو للانخراط فى حركة تمرد*

[YOUTUBE]BGjZpe6oTMg&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2013)

*أهالى شبرا الخيمة يحمون أعضاء "تمرد" من الاعتداء بالسلاح الأبيض

الأحد، 19 مايو 2013 - 09:54





حملة تمرد
قليوبية- خالد حجازى


قال محمد  حمدى، المتحدث الإعلامى لحركة 6 أبريل القليوبية، إن أعضاء حملة تمرد بشبرا  الخيمة تعرضوا لمحاولة الاعتداء بالسلاح الأبيض، مؤكدا أن المحاولة فشلت  بعد تدخل المواطنين، لافتا إلى أن المحاولة كانت للترهيب والتخويف، وأنها  لن تجدى نفعا بل ستزيدهم حماسًا وعزيمة أكثر.

وأضاف "حمدى": "نحن الآن أكثر قوة من السابق لأن الشعب، الذى حمانا اليوم  من بطش وبلطجية فصيل سياسى معين، هو الذى سوف يسحب الثقة من الرئيس ويخلعه.

وكانت الحملة تواصل، مساء أمس، فعالياتها بمدينة شبرا الخيمة بمنطقة إسكو  والمؤسسة، ونجحت فى جمع 17 ألف توقيع بسحب الثقة من الدكتور محمد مرسى،  رئيس الجمهورية.

وأكد محمود إبراهيم، أحد مؤسسى حركة تمرد بشبرا الخيمة، أن الجملة سوف  تستمر فى فعالياتها، اليوم الأحد، بمناطق بيجام ومنطى وعزبة عثمان والمؤسسة  وشارع ناصر والشارع الجديد ومسطرد وبهتيم وإسكو، حتى تحقيق أهدافها، وعلى  رأسها كشف حقيقة شعبية الرئيس، ومدى استياء الشعب من سياساته وإسقاطه هو  وجماعته.



اليوم السابع
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2013)

*هجوم مسلح على «تمرد» بالقليوبية.. والإخوان يعتدون على 5 من منسقى الحملة















05/20/2013 - 08:41


تصاعدت حدة  ونوعية الاعتداءات التى يتعرض لها أعضاء حملة تمرد فى المحافظات، مع تزايد  عدد التوقيعات التى جمعتها الحملة، وهاجم مجهولون يحملون الأسلحة البيضاء  أعضاء الحملة أثناء جمع التوقيعات بالقليوبية، فيما اعتدى شباب الإخوان على  منسقى الحركة فى السويس، يأتى ذلك فيما تستعد حملة «تمرد المحامين» لإرسال  إنذار على يد محضر للرئيس محمد مرسى لإلزامه بحضور «الجمعية العمومية»  للشعب المصرى فى 30 يونيو. 
وكان أبرز  الموقعين على استمارة سحب الثقة من مرسى أمس، قيادى بالجماعة الإسلامية  بقنا، فيما سعى إسلاميو الغربية لمهاجمة تنامى تمرد بجمع توقيعات خلال  شوادر بيع اللحوم بالقرى. 
وقال محمد  حمدى، المتحدث الإعلامى لحركة 6 أبريل القليوبية، إن أعضاء الحملة تعرضوا  لمحاولة الاعتداء بالسلاح الأبيض من قبَل مجهولين خلال فعالية فى منطقة  «إسكو» شبرا الخيمة، مؤكداً أن المحاولة فشلت بعد تدخل المواطنين، لافتاً  إلى أن أنهم جمعوا 17 ألف توقيع من المواطنين خلال الفعالية. 
وفى السويس،  اتهمت حملة «تمرد» جماعة الإخوان بالتعدى بالضرب والسب على 5 من أعضائها  أثناء جمعهم توقيعات المواطنين بالمحافظة. وقال مصطفى السويسى، منسق الحملة  بالسويس، إن ملتحياً تعدى بالضرب والسب على خالد محسن عضو الحملة أثناء  قيامه بجمع التوقيعات من رواد مقهى التليغراف بمنطقة النمسا بالسويس، مما  تسبب فى إصابته بكدمات فى الظهر. 
وأضاف أن  الإخوان تعدوا على كل من محمد جمال، ورامى محمد، ورشدى أحمد، وشخص آخر كان  بصحبتهم، أثناء جمع توقيعات من إحدى الجمعيات الأهلية بحى الأربعين. 
وكشف السويسى عن ارتفاع عدد التوقيعات التى جمعتها الحملة من المحافظة لـ12 ألف توقيع. 
وفى البحيرة،  قال هيثم السيد عبدالعزيز، منسق حملة «تمرد المحامين» إن الحملة بصدد اتخاذ  الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة، لإرسال إنذار على يد محضر لكل من رئيس  الجمهورية محمد مرسى، ورئيس الوزراء هشام قنديل، لإخطارهما بحضور الجمعية  العمومية للشعب المصرى يوم 30 يونيو المقبل أمام قصر الاتحادية، لسحب الثقة  من الحكومة وعزل الرئيس والدعوة لإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة وتشكيل  حكومة توافقية تمثل كافة أطياف المصريين، وتفويض رئيس المحكمة الدستورية  العليا بإدارة شئون البلاد. 
وقال منسق  حملة «تمرد المحامين»، إنه سيتم تسليم الإنذار إلى قلم المحضرين بمحكمة كفر  الدوار، مشيراً إلى أن الإنذار هو إجراء قانونى لا بد منه، قبل أن تقوم  الحملة برفع دعوى قضائية لسحب الثقة من الرئيس والحكومة. 
وفى الغربية،  أعلنت الحملة عن ارتفاع عدد التوقيعات التى جمعتها من المحافظة لـ380  ألفاً، ونظمت أمس وقفات مفاجئة وعروض «داتا شو» إضافة إلى مواصلتها فعاليات  حملة طرْق الأبواب فى القرى. 
بدورها، واجهت  الجماعات الإسلامية والدعوة السلفية «تمرد» بتدشين حملة «تجرد»، وتنظيم  شوادر لبيع اللحوم والسلع التموينية بالتنسيق بين جماعة الإخوان، وشباب حزب  الحرية والعدالة. 
وفى قنا، جمعت «تمرد» 14 ألف توقيع، وكان من أبرز الموقعين الشيخ عواد محمد على أحد أعضاء الجماعة الإسلامية بقنا. 
قال الشيخ  عواد، فى تصريحات صحفية بعد توقيعه على الاستمارة: «أنا متمرد من أيام  مبارك، واعتُقلت لمدة 13 سنة بسبب تمردى ضد ظلمه وطغيانه، واليوم أرى ذلك  فى ظل مرسى»، وعلق متهكماً: «مرسى هو مبارك ومفيش فايدة يا صفية». 
وفى البحر الأحمر، جمع منسقو «تمرد» 7 آلاف و500 توقيع من مدن الغردقة وسفاجا والقصير ورأس غارب. 
وفى الفيوم،  غزت «تمرد» قرى ونجوع مراكز المحافظة، ووقع عدد من قيادات الأحزاب  السياسية، ومن بينها الوفد، على استمارة سحب الثقة من الرئيس. 
وفى دمياط، قال طارق جمعة، منسق الحملة بدمياط، إنهم جمعوا ما يزيد على واحد وعشرين ألف توقيع لسحب الثقة من الرئيس حتى الآن. 
ونظم أعضاء  الحملة أمس وقفة احتجاجية أمام مديرية التربية والتعليم اعتراضاً على  اعتداء وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم «المنتمى للإخوان» وعدد من موظفيه على  ناشطات بالحملة. 
وفى  الإسكندرية، التحق أبوالعز الحريرى، المرشح الرئاسى السابق، بالموقعين على  استمارة تمرد، مؤكداً أن الحملة تمثل حلاً حقيقياً للخروج من الأزمة والنفق  المظلم الذى وصل إليه المصريون بعد قرابة السنة على حكم الرئيس الإخوانى. 
وواصل شباب  الثورة بالإسكندرية جمع توقيعات تمرد والحشد لتظاهرات 30 يونيو المقبل،  وقالت الدكتورة ماجدة شفيق، أستاذ بكلية التربية جامعة الإسكندرية، وعضو  حركة استقلال الجامعة، إن حملة تمرد «ماشية زى النار فى الهشيم» بين أعضاء  هيئة التدريس. 
وفى بورسعيد،  قالت الحملة إن التوقيعات التى تم جمعها حتى أمس، تجاوزت 100 ألف، وأشادت  «تمرد» بتجاوب المواطنين مع الفعالية التى نظمتها أمس الأول فى حلقة سوق  السمك. 
وفى أسيوط،  ارتفع عدد التوقيعات التى جمعتها الحملة إلى 15 ألف توقيع، بعد حملة طرق  أبواب المنازل التى انتشرت فى قرى ومراكز المحافظة. *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2013)

*«المصريين الاحرار» يقرر فتح مقاره لتوزيع استمارات «تمرد»
**التقى الدكتور أحمد سعيد، رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار، بمؤسسي حملة  «تمرد»، مساء الأحد، في مقر حزب المصريين الأحرار، للتأكيد على دعم ومساندة  الحزب للحملة في جمع أكبر عدد من التوقيعات لسحب الثقة من الرئيس محمد  مرسي والدعوة لانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.*
*وأكد «سعيد» دعم حزبه لحملة «تمرد» وفتح مقاره في جميع محافظات الجمهورية للمشاركة في توزيع وجمع الاستمارات.*

*مثّل الحملة في الاجتماع، محمود بدر، ومحمد عبد العزيز، وحسن شاهين، وسط  حضور عدد من قيادات حزب المصريين الأحرار من بينهم مارجريت عازر ونجيب  أبادير وشهاب وجيه ومنى منير وحسام فودة، وأعضاء لجنة الشباب بالحزب.*
*يأتي ذلك في إطار مشاورات حملة «تمرد» مع القوى والأحزاب السياسية لبحث  التحركات المستقبلية في ظل النجاح الذي لاقته الحملة منذ انطلاقها قبل  أسابيع.*
*المصرى اليوم 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 مايو 2013)

*,.
*
بتفكرنى ببيآن آلتغيير بتآع آلبرآدعى فى 2010

*مفيش فآيدة* 
 





*.،*​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2013)

*انا وقعت على الاستمارة فى الموقع الجديد 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انا وقعت على الاستمارة فى الموقع الجديد
> *


*ممكن رابط الموقع
*​


----------



## AdmanTios (29 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]PDOhnk5sL-k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DBnSl40BLHU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

